# Interner USB-3 Port



## CHardware (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es einen Adapter, mittels welchem ich meinen internen USB-3 Port "aufteilen" kann? Also quasi 2 Geräte am internen Port anschliessen kann?

Grund hierzu:
Der internen USB-3 Port ist bereits durch mein Frontpanel und deren USB-3 Anschlüssen belegt. Nun möchte ich gerne noch einen internen Kartenleser anschliessen, welcher ebenfalls an dem USB-3 Anschluss angeschlossen werden sollte. Klar, es gibt auch ähnliche Geräte, welches an den bestehenden externen USB-3 Ports angeschlossen werden. Doch dies ist für mich nicht die schönste Lösung und nur im äussersten Notfall die Lösung.

THX


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Dinger, die aus einem USB Port mehrere machen heißen "HUB" und die gibts in den verschiedensten Varianten auch für USB3.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2012)

So ein Adapter ist mir nicht bekannt und würde auch sinnfrei sein da jeder Anschluß eh nur eine bestimmte Menge an Strom bietet. Wenn der Reader nicht für 3.0 ausgelegt ist macht es auch keinen Sinn


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, einen "Adapter" im sinne von einfach aus einem zwei machen gibts so nicht eben aus stromtechnischen Gründen. Die Hubs haben daher auch einen eigenen Stromanschluss und sind eben eigenständige Geräte.

Was den Kartenleser angeht: Da müsstest du schon über ein sehr gutes Lesegerät und vor allem sehr gute (SD?) Karten verfügen um durch die 30MB/s von USB2.0 begrenzt zu sein. Wenn du nicht grade ein Profi-Fotograf mit sehr schnellen Karten bist und auf die bandbreite angewiesen bist reicht hier auch ein 2.0 Gerät massig aus.

Und nur ums sicherheitshalber zu erwähnen: Ein 2.0 Lesegerät wird an einem 3.0 USB Anschluss natürlich kein bisschen schneller


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es wirklich bequem vom Tisch aus bedient werden soll würde ich eh einen aktiven Hub anklemmen. Habe es selbst hier, jeweils einen für 2.0 und 3.0


----------



## CHardware (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure raschen Antworten.

Hub ist mir ein Begriff 

Hier kurz paar Details mehr:

Es geht um folgenden Kartenleser: Akasa Thermal Solution

Dieser sollte an meinem internen USB-3 Port auf meinem Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe Board angeschlossen werden. Doch ist dieser interne Anschluss bereits durch das Frontpanel meines Fractal Define R4 Gehäuse belegt... Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Adi1 (10. Dezember 2012)

Damit kannst Du es anschliessen DeLOCK 89315, 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 3.0 intern (19-Pin), PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## chrissv2 (10. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt PCIe x1 Karten mit Internen USB3 Anschlüssen zb mit 4 anschlüssen(2 intern, 2 extern) von Delock (Delock 89315) oder Silverstone  mit 2 internen anschlüssen (SST-EC01-P). Interessant ist zb auch der ORICO PVU3-5O2I der durch den VIA VL800 4 Anschlüsse bereit stellt von denen aber einer für den VL811(4 Port Hub) geopfert wird. So lässt sich eine Karte mit 7 USB 3 Anschlüssen realisieren, in dem Fall 2 intern und 5 extern.

Einen Adapter bzw ein internen Hub gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.

hth
chris


----------

